# Ya gotta be kiddin...(Pics of me inside)



## Battou (Mar 18, 2009)

Well....the other weekend I attended my soon to be nephews third birthday party. Despite all the fun the children had I still felt a little bad about one thing.

His mother bought a piñata for the party, All the kids lined up and had their fun taking their whacks at the thing (a few of them even ripped off a few cheap shots  ). However none of them where able to break it. So, the grownups including myself decided to take some whacks at it....To no avail.

After my GF's mother took it's head off, I went in for the kill. My GF's camera was malfunctioning at the time so I handed her mine and she took these (posting these with permission).

Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF,ASA 400 (Uncropped fullframe)






Taken with Canon FD 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF,ASA 400 (Uncropped fullframe)





I could not break the bloody thing either and yes I hit it squarely. Shortly there after the birthday boys mother took a knife to it and ripped it open and dumped it out only to find most of the contents broken and turned into powder . Next year if they are going to do a piñata. I'm going to make it...that way the kids can actually break the thing them selves.

Now moving on to the photos of me them selves. For a young lady with fewer than a seventyfive exposures under belt I really must commend her on these. Granted they are not what you would call perfect but taking an unfamiliar camera under already difficult conditions I am rather proud of her 

The focus on these is actually a little better than it looks, I ran these through a metric but ton of noise reduction in CS3 because my scans kinda sucked.


----------



## Hobbes (Mar 18, 2009)

LMFAO! Are you sure it's a pinata? It sounds more like one of those unbreakable toys made of kevlar or reinforced carbon fiber for hyperactive kids :O


----------



## Battou (Mar 18, 2009)

Hobbes said:


> LMFAO! Are you sure it's a pinata? It sounds more like one of those unbreakable toys made of kevlar or reinforced carbon fiber for hyperactive kids :O



:lmao: Yeah I'm sure, it said so in the sticker. The bloomin thing was made of cardboard and I think three rolls of packaging tape under the paper exterior.


----------



## stsinner (Mar 18, 2009)

There problem here, Battou, is that you were putting too much English on your shots....


----------



## Battou (Mar 18, 2009)

lol, What do you expect I only speak english....


----------



## sleepingdragon (Mar 18, 2009)

I think you needed one of your swords.


----------



## Battou (Mar 18, 2009)

sleepingdragon said:


> I think you needed one of your swords.




After the fact the same though crossed my mind, although I still would not have simply because it is not something one should take to a childs birthday party


----------

